# Divi Little Bay, St. Maarten



## liwarren (Oct 11, 2010)

Have all the 2 bedrooms been upgraded in the last few years?  We just booked through RCI and I know we have stayed there but I think it has been at least 4 years ago.  I saw that they adhere to the 1 in 4 rule.  What happens if you have been there within that time?  Who makes that rule?  RCI?  Divi?  Surely RCI wouldn't let you book if you have been there within 4 years---or would they???


----------



## Jimster (Oct 11, 2010)

*4-1*

RCI is responsible for that stupid rule.  They dont want the popular resorts over run with people who actually enjoy them.  If  you book directly or through another exchange company, then the rule doesn't apply.  If  you book with points and then with weeks it probably won't apply.  Yes, it is possible to book through RCI and violate the rule and be informed much later it is a problem.  Please don't confuse RCI with a company that has the owner's interests at heart.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes - all the units at Divi have been updated within the last couple of years. They just finished the renovations in early 2009, if I remember the timing correctly.


----------



## tombo (Oct 15, 2010)

I went inside one of the renovated units and it is very nice. I love Little Bay. I stayed at the Belair Beach hotel and the only 2 resorts on the entire Little bay are the Divi and the Belair. 

The rooms are much nicer at the Divi, but the food is better at the Belair from my experience. Walk over and eat at the Gingerbread Cafe. Plus all drinks are 2 for 1 from 4 to 6 every day.


----------

